

Ask HN: Is there a Github clone that I can run on my own server? - ForFreedom


======
csaba
<http://gitlabhq.com/>

~~~
ForFreedom
I was looking at gitlabhq and <http://rogerdudler.github.com/git-guide/>

------
fidanov
Gerrit (<http://code.google.com/p/gerrit/>) It is not a clone of github, but
still is Git based and has some very good things.

1) Code Reviews & User management

2) Very easy to install

3) Runs on any hardware and OS

4) Actively supported by people at Google.

5) Used by large projects like Android.

------
Benferhat
<http://rogerdudler.github.com/git-guide/>

~~~
ForFreedom
Is that a guide or do I get to install the actual github onto my server?

~~~
Benferhat
Try this, it'll walk you through how to install it on your server:
[http://www.hackido.com/2010/01/installing-git-on-server-
ubun...](http://www.hackido.com/2010/01/installing-git-on-server-ubuntu-
or.html)

------
e1ven
Gitorious is somewhat buggy, but works reasonably well once configured.
<http://gitorious.org/gitorious/pages/Installation>

------
msmakhlouf
I would suggest <http://phabricator.org> in a way it has most of the features
that might satisfy your needs.

------
thifm
Github Enterprise.

------
josscrowcroft
Google.

